# Cervix descending when fertile?



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

I only heard about this happening after I had a potential prolapse scare. I have never been able to reach my cervix myself, and all of a sudden at 3.5 mo post partum I felt it falling into my vagina, and there it was. So now I know what a cervix feels like.







But somebody told me that can happen every month during one's fertile time. Does it? We are not TTC or TTA, and I don't much pay attention to fertility signals, but I could be fertile because my baby has on his own decided he likes sleeping through the night, and he only wants to nurse every 3-4 hours during the day.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

When you're most fertile your cervix is generally at it's highest point. My cervix is on the move constantly. Some women can have a cervix that's high in the morning and low at night. It's hard to say unless you know your own cervix.

ETA: The cervix will also be softer and will feel slightly open when you are fertile.


----------

